# Cooler Mount for NRS Fishing Frame



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

I've got the NRS fishing frame with the curved front "angler seat". I have been trying to figure out a way to mount my yeti 65 in between the curved front bar and the curved foot bar. I attached an image for reference. Wondering if anyone has any ideas or if the actual NRS cooler mount/dry box mounts would work for this? It seems like you need two straight bars for those to work? Also was thinking about just using a dropbag, but just want the cooler off of the floor. 

Thanks for any help/ideas.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I used a couple of extra LoPro mounts and some scrap NRS aluminum pipe, and made extensions off the foot bar, then mounted a plywood deck on the extensions, and clamped the deck in place with conduit clamps. It works great. The frame is leaning against the garage wall in this photo, behind my boat, so the perspective is a little strange. I sized the deck to hold rocket boxes, but you could easily extend it to hold a cooler. 








nge.


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks man that looks really clean! I like that a lot. Do you possibly have a picture on how you did the conduit clamps? I can see the screws on the top, but am trying to visualize how you attached below?

Edit - I ran into town over lunch and grabbed a set of the 9" LoPro fittings/pipes put together for the casting platform. The shop already had the end caps, pipe, bolts, fittings, etc and it was $65, so I just grabbed them. Still wondering about attaching the wood - the guy at the shop suggested just cutting slots and running cam lines through it. I was just worried about the bolts exposed underneath.

Thanks again


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I grabbed a few more pics for you. After I took this pic, I grabbed an angle grinder and trimmed the excess off the carriage bolt ends, and filed and sanded them smooth just in case. But, since they are so close to the aluminum pipe, they are really up and out of the way. 

I really like the conduit clamps as they are nice and clean, and stay tight. I got these clamps from NRS, and they are quite a bit heavier duty than what I could find at any of the big box hardware stores. They don't sell them on their website, but if you call NRS, they can ship them to you. They are a few bucks each. Hope this helps.

Top View.









Bottom view:









Side View from the inside (before trimming excess off carriage bolt):










Bottom close up:


----------



## wasatchnomad (Aug 11, 2014)

I had the same problem. I have tried the cooler brackets and the drop bars. My favorite and current solution was the cheapest and easiest. I use 4 sets of loop straps. 2 sets for the cooler bottom and 2 sets for the top. It keeps it off the floor and I can secure it with the top straps if we have a rapid or for the trailer ride home. It is not the prettiest or cleanest but it works great and can be adjusted in a few seconds. Just my two cents. Good luck!


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

Pine - thanks a bunch for taking the time to post some more pics! That is exactly what I was trying to visualize. Looks super clean and those single hole conduit straps look perfect. I'll start putting mine together tonight. 

wasatch - thanks man thats what I have been doing - messing with different ways to rig the cam/loop straps, but I could never get anything I was happy with. It just seemed like everything I tried, it would still wobble or sway and not stay solid. I think Pine's idea is going to be the bees knees. 

Thanks a lot for the replies and help!

Trevor


----------



## wasatchnomad (Aug 11, 2014)

Just looked back through the photos. Pine that looks great!

Trevor I would love to see a photo or two when you get it all finished. I may need to follow suit.


----------



## intheways (May 28, 2020)

That’s super slick. I ended up buying the straight lopros and just jamming my 65 in between them.


----------



## trevor464 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the ideas Pine!


----------

